# Bruised Hip & Nerve Damage.



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Back again guys hahahahaha.
So this weekend I finally got back on snow after my bad knee injury.
Friday, and Saturday were great. Felt like I did not miss a day.
Sunday sucked hahahah.
I was riding in the park just kind of relaxing not trying anything new when I got hurt again.
Our park has this random traffic barrier jib/bonk (pic below)
I normally ollie over it or tap off the side with my tail.
I decided to get a little reckless and try to see how fast I could ollie over it.
Getting fast and faster I was going fine. But I pushed it a bit too hard.
I ollied to early and my nose is the only thing that made it over. The middle of my board clipped and sent me flying face first. I slammed arm first followed by my board digging in its edge and throwing my even harder into my head and lower back. I could not get up. There was a comp going on about 50 yards up hill so I yelled for help. They got me patrol and snowmobiled me to first aid. I bruised my hip really bad and got nerve damage in my arm (Golfers Elbow is what they called it at the hospital) I might be out for the season and my arm could take anywhere from 3 months to 3 years to fully heal. It seems like I might be out for the rest of the season. I want to heal up fast because I am going to Camp Of Champions this summer and want to be at 100% for camp.

Anyone ever experience either of these injuries? Guess its what I get for hoping to get back on snow so fast. 

here is a picture of the feature (snow was a lot softer that day)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y'know, stamp collecting can be very enjoyable and fulfilling.

Give it some serious thought....


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Y'know, stamp collecting can be very enjoyable and fulfilling.
> 
> Give it some serious thought....


Phylatilist!!! So hot.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Got a bit of fresh snow today but had to look at it out the window): sad.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> Got a bit of fresh snow today but had to look at it out the window): sad.


Oooh I know that feeling too well. Let COC be your priority and don't waste it over a day of impulse riding


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Oooh I know that feeling too well. Let COC be your priority and don't waste it over a day of impulse riding


Camp Of Champs will be insane. Gotta let this heal up good and fast so I can ride at 100% when I go.


----------

